# Dirk



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I am making a fan club for Dirk Nowitzki, if you want to join, PM me or post in this thread cyaz


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Here.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

You know I'm in.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Do you even need to ask? I'm in.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

put me in tooo


----------

